# Upgrade Fees?



## jjluhman (Jul 12, 2012)

How much are upgrade fees?  I looked on the website and could not find the actual dollar amounts.  

Thank you!


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jul 12, 2012)

*$97.00 per Upgrade fee*

Upgrades are $97.00 each. You can find this information on our website under Exchanges.

Platinum Interchange allows the flexibility to upgrade your exchange: A) To a larger suite (based upon occupancy guidelines), B) Travel during a Platinum Interchange Holiday* week, and/or C) Utilizing a second weekend.
Upgrades are subject to availability. If options A., B. and/or C. apply to your exchange, you are required to pay an upgrade fee and additional upgrades fees, as applicable. For example, if you want to exchange from a Studio Suite (occupancy two/sleeps two) into a Studio Suite (occupancy four/sleeps four), then one upgrade fee will apply (option A.). If during this same exchange you also want to travel during a Platinum Interchange Holiday, like Memorial Day, then you are required to pay another upgrade fee (option B.). In this example provided, hereto, your one exchange would then be subject to two upgrade fees (options A. and B.); in addition, to the exchange fee. Please refer to the Terms and Conditions for additional information. All information is subject to change and may vary per resort. Certain restrictions may apply depending upon the Resort-contact Platinum Interchange for further information.

I hope this information helped you.

Thank you,


----------



## jjluhman (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you!  I am trying to learn about how your system works.  I have only exchanged through II for the past 12 years, but you have access to resorts that I would like to visit that are not in II.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jul 12, 2012)

We are glad to help. Please call us at 1-800-854-2324 and we can go over the Platinum Interchange Exchange program.

Happy Vacationing!


----------

